# Laptop for 30-35k



## MegaMind (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys, my friend is planning on a laptop for <35k... 
Purpose : not much gaming, general use...

Suggest any good models....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 29, 2011)

Check Dell Inspiron 14R


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 29, 2011)

Had very bad exp with dell, so any other options...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 29, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Had very bad exp with dell, so any other options...



Lenovo - Laptop computers - IdeaPad - Z Series - India(IN)

Lenovo - Laptop computers - IdeaPad - S Series - India(IN)


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks desiibond, wil check it...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2011)

I think this DELL configuration would do just great for you. DOn't pass it, Dell is a good brand and Inspiron 15R is a great lappy for a good price.

The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> I think this DELL configuration would do just great for you. DOn't pass it, Dell is a good brand and Inspiron 15R is a great lappy for a good price.



I've seen 2 of  my friends using dell(inspiron n studio)..
They hav to plug-in the pow. cord while gaming, if not the games lag... 

Thats y afraid of dell...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, that means the GPU runs under power-saving or powerplay mode when running on battery backup.

Can be easily solved by changing powerplay settings.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

^^That didnt strike my mind...
Was this feature present on old lappys?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, its present on almost all lappies..


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

^Ok, wil check it.. 

Off ; @Saswat23, busy these days?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^That didnt strike my mind...
> Was this feature present on old lappys?



Yep, absolutely. Only IGPs don't show this, except AMD's Fusion series, which too has Powerplay on IGP itself.


----------



## ishan_kkr (Jul 5, 2011)

Chk Acer 5742 G..


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 5, 2011)

ishan_kkr said:


> Chk Acer 5742 G..



Price?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Price?



Don't go with Acer lappys. Their after sales support is nightmarish.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 5, 2011)

^^Got it...


----------



## ishan_kkr (Jul 6, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Don't go with Acer lappys. Their after sales support is nightmarish.



But, i didn't find anything like dis bro!!


But, i have heard dat DELL laptops have got battery issues!! Their batteries give good back up but their life is less.. Dey start giving probs widin sum months..


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 6, 2011)

ishan_kkr said:


> But, i have heard dat DELL laptops have got battery issues!! Their batteries give good back up but their life is less.. Dey start giving probs widin sum months..



3 of my friends' dell lappy batteries died in a year...


----------



## Cilus (Jul 6, 2011)

have a look at *ASUS A53SJ-SX156D*. It is available @ 36K and one of the best budget gaming laptop.

The main specs are:-

*Core i5 2410M (2.3 GHz, 3 MB L3 Cache)
15.6" HD Glare with 1366X768 reolution
4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz Ram
500 GB HDD
nVidia GT 520 1 GB GDDR3
802.11 b/g/n
0.3 Mega Pixel Camera*

This laptop is very good for all kinda activity and also provide playable FPS for almost all the games in 1366X768 resolution. One of my friends is using it and I've checked it myself. The build quality is also very good.

Here is the *Link*.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2011)

^^+1. Excellent suggestion.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 6, 2011)

Cilus said:


> have a look at *ASUS A53SJ-SX156D*. It is available @ 36K and one of the best budget gaming laptop.
> 
> The main specs are:-
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks Cilus.. I never thought i5 SB in this budget...


----------



## Cilus (Jul 6, 2011)

^^Always at your service...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ That is a good choice, not for hardcore gaming, but light games, lower settings should do fine. I think it's a good deal!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2011)

*@ megamind*

I want you to thoroughly read *this* before making a buying decision. Its a terrific article imo.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 6, 2011)

^^Thanks for the link vicky... Gives a detailed view abt mobile GPUs...


----------

